# Woke up with ick



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

Sigh, lost all but my blood parrot and she has the little white salt looking dots all over her, and the little albino catfish (who doesnt have the spots yet)



I had already decided to start with a new tank, last week, buying a 60g that is on sale this week and will keep her in a hospital tank until the ich is gone, here is my question.


I have some deco's and a filter/heater I want to use in the new tank.
What can I do to make sure I do not bring any ich with me to the new tank?


I have always hated Mondays, this one is no different.

Mah

*c/p*


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

damn, and I took one of the terracotta pots out of my 55g and put it into my 29g on Saturday, sigh. I assume that tank will end up with ich as well.

Went from bad to worse, in 2 minutes of thought.


*puke


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ich needs a fish to host or it will die.That does not mean it can't be transferred to another tank but if the 29 has no fish in it ,keep it that way for a week or so.Increasing the temp(86) will also shorten the life cycle of ich.
Before you move stuff to new(60) tank I would treat all while treating the fish.


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

"treat all" how? the heat and salt method?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I would not treat with salt. your catfish is sensitive to salt, and it can kill him. Go buy some ich meds and speed up the parasite's life cycle by turning up the heat slowly. also, covering the tank and turning the lights off might help. The ich parasite finds it's hosts by sight.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use Kordon Rid Ich along with elavated tempature.Elavate temp slowly with fish in tank and observe to make sure they can handle it(86 should be max).Vacumm gravel thoroughly before,and with treatments as the ich on fish is under skin(and can not be killed while on host),but will fall from fish and land in and live in gravel for about 3 days, while it turns from 1 cyst into thousands that will become free swimming and in search of new host(this is when meds kill them{in the gravel and free swimming stage,before landing on/in fish again.}).Freshwater Ich this link will help explain the life cycle and treatment.Kordon RI is malachalite green and formalin(the preffered safe choice).


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

what can I clean the filter and decorations with to ensure I do not drag along any of them?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

the kordon rid ich will effectively kill all in 7-14 days.So leave filter and everything in tank while treating.Read link I posted in last post,it will help you understand and feel more comfortable.Treated quickly(don't even wait till tomorrow)ich can be cured in 7-10 days completely.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

sorry to hear about the ich.how did thay come down with the ich?hope you get rid of it soon.the other posts offered a great way to treat it.i would follow the advice.


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

the only thing i can think of is that I introduced 3 new gouramis to the tank a week ago. Of which 3/3 are dead.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

When you buy new fish from a local store, it is almost always the case that they will carry some sort of disease. I would suggest quarrentine next time you buy new fish before putting them in your main tank.


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

Lesson learned. 

So i thought what the hey, I mightswell inform them. So I called and told the rep, and she cheerfully told me the story of some "returned fish that recently infected their system which is currently under treatment. So sorry about your fish that died, if you want to come out and get a few replacements I am sure management will replace them."

I politely said, why would I want more fish from you when they are "currently under treatment."
I told her I expect a full refund or in store credit, and the tx for my tank. I have spent well over $300 there in the past two weeks alone and am very upset by this, as both of my tanks are now infected.

"No problem", was her response.

In the meantime, I have to try and save Bubbles, my blood parrot I am already fond of.

Will keep you all posted over the next 10 days, wish me luck.

Mah


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i hope you have good luck with thems


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

Question:

I am having problems getting my tank temp up past 80 degrees I guess due to the "coldness and drafts" in my house.
I have 2 heaters in it now, without buying a new heater, does getting the temp up to 86 matter for kiling the ich using the salt method.

I added Aquarium salt last night, 1 teaspoon per gallon (55 teaspoons total).

Will the salt alone kill the ich?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey does Kordon Rid Ich change the color of the water?im guessing it is a liquid and how many days do you treat for?thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A note for all,Navigator Black said too many times:"Salt is a chemical that is not commonly found in the natural enviroment of very many freshwater fish."That being said I respectfully disagree with those who prefer salt over meds as a "chemical free" alternative.Although some(possibly many) will claim success curing ich with salt I won't take that chance with my fish.I will treat if I see a spot within 1 day.Better safe than sorry IMO.My tank has clown loaches(scaleless fish) and cardinal teras(known to be sensative) among the many,I've never lost a fish to meds.Early detection and PROPER treatment will yield the greatest success against a killer that must be killed to be cured.


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for your input, being experienced your opinion is definitely valuable info, I also appreciate the time you took to respond to my posts.

Mah


----------



## Mahlady (Nov 26, 2012)

Well it's been a week, and it seems I have killed off all of the ich. 

My fish are doing well.

Bubbles my blood parrot has some scarring but they look like they are getting better. She has little holes all over her tail fin, poor girl.

Over the weekend after the last dose of RidIch I emptied the tank and took out the gravel. Put in new substrate, some floramax and sand, and a few plants. 

I did about a 75% water change hoping to get most of the salt from last Monday out, and added some water conditioners.

I am hoping that the fish hang in there, the albino catfish seems to be ok, he isn't swimming around like a madman anymore, just hanging out below shuffling through the new sand.

I ordered a 10g starter for the kitchen, will be using it as a quarantine tank/hospital tank if needed in the future. It has a great light source so I will make it completely planted I think.

The 29g doesn't appear to have been infected by the planter I added last week, either way holding the temp at 87 degrees, the fish seem to like the temps, so no harm in letting it stay up there for the 14 days suggested. If it did get the ICH I am hoping the temps alone will take care of it if the little buggers hatch. I haven't seen a spot on any of the fish, so I think its ok in there.

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas, enjoy the holiday.

Mah


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

glad to here.i hope its gone.good luck


----------

